# Why all the licking?!?!



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Recently, Tucker has started licking the sheets and blankets in the morning after we wake up. Just licks, licks, licks. I can't figure out why he does this. Does anyone know what would make him do this?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

If you do figure it out....pleeeease let me know so I can train Chipper. He licks UP my nose to start his day!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey licks cloth and other strange things when she is thirsty.


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

Cocoa licks me.... constantly... she showers me with kisses and I can't figure it out. 
Her type of licking seems obsessive, since I have to physically turn her head to keep her from doing it, and she tries to go right back to licking. She doesn't seem as interested in licking inanimate objects though.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I figured out with Wilson and Molly that if they are licking a bunch it means they are thirsty. If I take them over to their water bottle/bowl they will drink a bunch. Wilson and Molly both like drinking from a water bottle- I keep one full beside the bed so if at night or early in the morning they start licking I just hold the water bottle up and they go to town.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's replies. When we woke up this morning and Tucker started licking the sheets, I got his water bowl (I keep one in the bedroom) and put it in front of him to see if he was thirsty and he didn't seem interested at all. I should have also added that he licks his legs and feet too. It's almost like an allergy or something, but the only time I notice him do this is right after waking up.







Maybe I'm just over worrying. It doesn't really annoy me or anything, I'm just worried about him getting lint, hair, ect. in his mouth.

Tucker also licks me a lot too sometimes, but I really enjoy his affection and I even encourage kisses, except when he's been eating poo.







And Nonny, I also get kisses right up the nose sometimes...all the way up the nose!!!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Darla licks a lot too. She usually only does it in the morning and at night, but she will constantly lick the sheets, my pillow, or whatever. She will also lick her paws. I feared it may be an allergy too. I have yet to figure it out.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

suga licks a lot , loves licking feet







never mine ,jo.


----------



## lizzielupton (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have a maltese who incessantly licks my husband. We will be sitting on the couch and he jumps up (a little skittish, like he's restraining himself) and then go to town on my husband. It is strange because he only does this when I am around. When I am not there, he goes into his cage and sleeps. Does anyone have any ideas? Is this a dominance thing? I'm confused and it irritates my husband.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy licks me too. She didn't do that when we first got her and she was so stand offish. Then she'd try to lick and I'd back off. I started letting her lick me, since I heard it could be a bonding thing for her. She came out of her shell and her personality blossomed. She's more playful and affectionate. She will still lick me but she eventually stops... She doesn't lick as much now...she'll do it for a minute or so ,then lay down...


I figure she's almost 12 and I've tried to make the last couple years for her as happy as I can,so not knowing how many years she has left, so I let her lick me if she wants to. I'd rather have her lick me than the sheets,I can wash my arm or ankle,easier that stripping the bed sheets...:HistericalSmiley:


Her former owner told me Bitsy used to lick her husband a lot too. Bitsy was used for breeding and didn't get much affection,other than her husband holding her,so maybe it's a security issue?

Sasha is a licker too but she licks cloth more than people.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Some dogs are just genetic lickers (mine is quite obsessive) and you have to be really consistent with the no licking command. Lexie will sometimes lick the air and I just snap my fingers and it snaps her out of it. I accidentally grabbed her tongue once and now she stops as soon as she sees my fingers open and ready to grab...it has been a lifelong (12 1.2 yrs now) struggle, but she's pretty good most of the time.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie can be a licker too! He does the SAME thing before bed or in the morning! I think it's a normal dog thing, b/c my Yorkie Tiger was an obsessive licker, however, he also had really bad allergies his whole life... Ozzie is not nearly as licky as Tiger was!

He will also lick my bf too, but then like you, when I am not there, Ozzie mostly hides from my bf... I feel so bad for him b/c he thinks Ozzie is scared of him or doesn't like him, but then when we are both home, he loooooves sitting in the bf's lap! so weird!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

akaivyleaf said:


> Cocoa licks me.... constantly... she showers me with kisses and I can't figure it out.
> Her type of licking seems obsessive, since I have to physically turn her head to keep her from doing it, and she tries to go right back to licking. She doesn't seem as interested in licking inanimate objects though.


Same here...Halo licks me and my mom to death...we say no more kisses and he stops briefly


----------

